# October Island (offline 😴)



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

I've time travelled into October and my Island is open for visitors, feel free to grab some pumpkins and candy from the nooklings and explore and shop if you like


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd love to come over please!


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I'd love to come over please!


Of course  Come on over ~


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Of course ☺ Come on over ~



Thanks! The Dodo code doesn't seem to be working for me though


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Thanks! The Dodo code doesn't seem to be working for me though


Eep, might be my dyslexia  Will double check it now!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

Updated


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Eep, might be my dyslexia  Will double check it now!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> Updated



Hehe no worries! On my way. Coming as Jules from Tansan. Thanks again <3


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 30, 2020)

I'll pop by!


----------



## Milady (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey!! Thank you for this! Will just grab some presents then I’ll stop by ^^


----------



## Debeers (Sep 30, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

is mabels selling any of the new animal costume parts?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Debeers said:


> Can I come?


Of course 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Skandranon said:


> is mabels selling any of the new animal costume parts?


They've got the flashy animal outfits today


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

ooh, can i please come over?


----------



## Debeers (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Of course ☺
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...


On my way!


----------



## SourDeez (Sep 30, 2020)

Can I come over please! TY!


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> ooh, can i please come over?


Yep, of course 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



SourDeez said:


> Can I come over please! TY!


Allowed


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yep, of course
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...


omw is sprinkle still crafting?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> omw is sprinkle still crafting?


I'm pretty sure she is :') she's along the beach front from the left of the airport


----------



## SourDeez (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm pretty sure she is :') she's along the beach front from the left of the airport ☺


Can’t wait thank you!! I would love to explore a bit quick <3


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

SourDeez said:


> Can’t wait thank you!! I would love to explore a bit quick <3


Feel free to explore! My island is pretty basic still:')


----------



## TheMagicIf (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi! Would I be able to come over too?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

TheMagicIf said:


> Hi! Would I be able to come over too?


Of course


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 30, 2020)

hi~ are you still open?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

TheMagicIf said:


> Hi! Would I be able to come over too?


Yes  Come on by ~


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

If you are opening again later I would love to come by please


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> If you are opening again later I would love to come by please


Allowed


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

Will u be around in an hour? So sorry not able to come on just now


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Will u be around in an hour? So sorry not able to come on just now


Ahh, no worries! Send me a PM when you're free and I'll give you a code when I'm on


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

Tysm


----------



## Melonyy (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to come shop if you’re still open.


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Melonyy said:


> Hi, I’d love to come shop if you’re still open.


Allowed  Julian is crafting a spooky chair at the moment, he's on the far left of my island, last but one house


----------



## Rosie Moon (Sep 30, 2020)

I’d love to come shop please!


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Rosie Moon said:


> I’d love to come shop please!


Allowed


----------



## Rosie Moon (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Allowed ☺


Thank you! On my way!


----------



## drchoo (Sep 30, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

drchoo said:


> Would love to visit!


Gonna close for a bit but can PM you when I'm online again?


----------



## drchoo (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Gonna close for a bit but can PM you when I'm online again? ☺



For sure. Appreciate it!


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

drchoo said:


> For sure. Appreciate it!


I'm open now but gonna be afk  Feel free to explore and shop, don't think anyone's crafting anything spooky atm, but Redd is here if u wanna check out his stuff


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi, any chance I can come too please


----------



## drchoo (Sep 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm open now but gonna be afk ☺ Feel free to explore and shop, don't think anyone's crafting anything spooky atm, but Redd is here if u wanna check out his stuff


Cool. On my way now!


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi! May I pop by if you have space  ?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Hi, any chance I can come too please





itsmxuse said:


> Hi! May I pop by if you have space  ?


Of course


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! Do you need anything?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

Tysm, got pink springy ride on so hope u still need it


----------



## Mashkaaaa (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come by


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Mashkaaaa said:


> Hi! I'd love to come by


Allowed


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi I would like to come by please c:


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I'd like to stop by! Do you need anything?


Allowed  pine cones and acorns are great if you've got any spare. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



jessicat_197 said:


> Hi I would like to come by please c:


Allowed


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Tysm everyone for the visits while i was afk and the kind tips


----------



## Marines (Sep 30, 2020)

I would love to come!♥


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Marines said:


> I would love to come!♥


Sorry, closed for the night now


----------

